# A great source of exotic woods



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Just to be clear, I think there are instances where clear-cutting is the more responsible solution. Certainly not always, but sometimes. I love the website. I wish it was on the other coast.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice review. I'm glad that trashed tree are coming to life again.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I enjoyed your review but could not find there web site that was listed


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Try again. I just went there and bought a few turning blanks. Great prices on rare wood but things are selling out fast. I was about to order something and a "sold out" sign came up in place of the order button.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Jim here is a link:

"forgottenwoods, llc": http://forgottenwoods.net

Mojo: I think that clear cutting in the rainforest is probably an overused option. In farm or artificial forests and for certain types of trees that grow quickly I agree….but isn't it nice to find a place that helps us make use of wood that would otherwise be wasted. They do ship - depending on weights and sizes would determine the pricing….I would call them and discuss options…

If they are out of things on the web site I would call them as their wherehouse has a lot of stock…it is hard to keep a website stocked up as the stuff sells fast….

SoCal - I am located near San Luis Obispo and I don't have any connection to Forgotten Woods except as a Customer…..the shop the wood folks are in now is in Cayucos…on the coast just north of Morro Bay….they have a wherehouse in Atascadero….a small city just north of San Luis Obispo….Their wherehouse has a lot of space (almost filled to the brim with bins and stacks of beautiful woods). If you called them I'm sure they could answer your questions.

They are very accomodating. very knowledgable and are also very dedicated. I was quite impressed, as shown by my review, and am very pleased to add another fine source of materials to my arsenal…I expect to be back there quite a bit to renew my stock.

Oh and I believe their hours are Mon - Wed 11:00 - 3:00pm Thur - Sat 11-5 or 6…or they probably would arrange something other if you wanted to stop by…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Reg


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

SoCal…sheesh what an dummy I am….I reread your question…and now I think I get it…..They don't ship from offshore to you…their stuff is already in the USA and has been treated/inspected so there is no problems with customs…and chain of custody….The product is shipped by domestic carrier to you…which means you get your order in 3 to 5 days if you have it shipped ground…sorry about the "senior moment."

If they run out of something on the web page….call them…use the pictures as reference to what you like…You can also ask for custom sizes…..I don't think the web page can support a full catalog…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

These folks also have an E-Bay store. If I remember correctly I purchased some bowl blanks from them and was pleased with the price, shipping and the blanks.

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/ForgottenWoodsLLC__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Thanks for the review, it makes me feel more comfortable purchasing online, knowing a bit about who is selling.

Lisa


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I am always "suspect" of claims made about "preserving" forests as it is easy to talk the walk.

having personally witnessed the effects of "clear cutting" both in Central America and North Americas rain forests it is without doubt a shocking, down right depressing arial view nearing almost nuclear destruction.

For this reason alone, I quit buying tropical/exotic woods despite knowing that people will stop cutting down forests only when the last tree is gone.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry. i should have clarrified that it is virtually never a good choice to clearcut rainforests.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Roman, you might want to call them up and have a chat…they lived in the rain forested area and this was how they came up with the concept. They were very dedicated when I spoke to them…dedicated but not funatical…

I agree that we see alot of "green ambition" but without teeth…I am not a funatic environmentalist…but I am a firm believer that we need to prioritize the needs of our environment before we tear into it…certainly a lot more consideration is needed for our home planet…even to the detriment of earning a "profit."

Hokie, I didn't think you meant to clear cut rainforests…I don't think anyone, unless they have a deathwish, would advocate that…

Anyway, I am headed out to the shop to start cutting staves for my next turning (from that beautiful wood I purchased from Forgottenwoods). My new lathe is due on Wednesday, July 29th….and I also need to clear out a spot for it….I am hoping to have several blanks made and ready to turn when it shows up….I will do a review on the new lathe…and put up some projects from the bowls….as I complete them


----------



## kalynzoo (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for the information, We will be heading up to Carmel area next month, and I added this as a stop. Good Wood is so hard to find.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

They are in a nice spot on the way up north (about 1/2 way between Santa Barbara and Monterey)...Call them before you head up this way…that way you can be sure to get a tour…The web page doesn't do justice to all the nice stuff I saw in their wherehouse….

I hope you have lots of room….They have some very nice stuff..


----------



## sidearm1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Very cool site. That stump on the front page is awesome.

Good lookin out Regiek


----------

